# Grilled Lamb Chops and Le Cordon Bleu



## 5lakes (Aug 3, 2010)

Greetings to all!

I've been really busy with lots of things, so I've been absent from the site for a while. I only have one picture of tonight's meal, I hope that will suffice for a re-introduction...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A few weeks ago, my boy calls me. He's got great news and wants to let me know. So, I had to ask what the great news was. He's going to college. That is great. What college and what field of study? Le Cordon Bleu, a culinary arts college and his preference will be American Fine Dining. He's a great cook, but not really into smoking meat. However, he does enjoy my efforts. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well, he's never had lamb and smoking lamb chops would not really work. So, I grilled them using maple chunks instead of charcoal. They took on a bit of smoke flavor, but not overpowering. I had marinated them for a couple of hours prior to putting on the grill. They turned out fantastic. He and his girlfriend commented that they could taste the slight smoke flavor and the marinade and the lamb. The marinade didn't have time to thoroughly soak the meat, but penetrated deeper than the smoke. The center of the chops was pure lamb taste. Just before the lamb chops were done, I put some asparagus spears on the grill. They were lightly swabbed with EVOO. I also had some store bought baked beans, since I had almost no time, what with making some of Jeff's bbq sauce. I did leave a bit of the sauce in the pan (cast iron, of course) and heated the beans in that.

12 lamb chops, grilled asparagus, baked beans, watermelon. Incredible meal to celebrate the (soon to be) new chef in the family.

The picture is only of the chops, pre-grill. Once done, it was a mad rush and fisticuffs to get to the food.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Never had the chance to grab the camera, or all of it would have disappeared.







I had stumbled on to the idea of using just chunks of wood, rather than charcoal, here this afternoon. I really don't think I will ever grill with charcoal again.

OK. so I don't have a finish shot, I can at least prove I had the intent....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanx for checking out our supper/celebration!


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats to the youngster!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh man the hell with the pics - Congrats on the school choice - I am so jealous, I wanted to go there for over 50 years and never made it - Be prepared for a lot of butter, cream and cheese in your future


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well pat your son on the back for me too. I'm jealous for I would like to go to Culinary School too. But I'm to set in my ways I guess for I likie to grill lamb chops to but I grill them over seasoned lava rocks on the grill. Now the grill is really well seasoned with many different types of meat grilled on it too.


----------

